# Poor Rocky...



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My mom's Chi Rocky went to the vet today because when she got home his paw front was all swollen! He got a full exam since it was a new vet, since my mom just moved up to NC. 

Well, it did not go as expected. Apparently he had an allergic reaction to something, so that was pretty easily handled with some Benadryl. 

However, my mom told the vet some of the issues that Rocky has been having. I hadn't had time to mention it on here, but Rocky has been having some accidents in the new house. Some of it IS marking, but some of it is accidents. My mom attributed it to being in a new home and away from everything he knows. He has also been being a bit aggressive with Toby, which we figured was just because he was having some anxiety. 

Anyway, the vet took a urine sample to make sure... and the poor baby has a UTI. He was put on antibiotics for two weeks and told to give cranberry. The vet said that probably explains his behavior changes too. My mom felt terrible that she didn't see it. 

Also, the vet said that he has bilateral LP. It is minor, and probably not a problem, but still shocking. Our breeder tests for LP, and Toby doesn't have it (knock on wood), so it was a surprise. I emailed the breeder to let her know. The vet said as long as he stays thin and exercises, he should be okay. My mom is also going to start him on glucosamine and chondrotin (sp?). Hopefully, that will help too. 

I'm worried about Toby because he and Rocky have the same sire. But he was checked in December and was okay. So we will just have to keep an eye on it. 

Poor Rocky. Poor thing has had a rough day... Lilly is going on Tuesday. Due to her arthritis and leg issues, she is on long term pain meds. So she has to have a vet for blood work and meds. And at her age, it's necessary to have a vet for any issues that may arise. Rocky also got all of his blood work for his neuter done and goes in two weeks!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, poor Rocky! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw, poor Rocky! Hope he is feeling better soon!


Thanks Melissa. I just got off the phone with my mom and he is sleeping peacefully now. We are just worried about the long term impact of bilateral LP. But she's got money saved up in case and will continue to save. And we are starting him on supplements. 

The LP makes me worry for Toby. He skips every once in a blue moon but three different vets have checked his knees and said his patellas are nice and tight. So I guess I will just have to watch it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope Rocky gets well soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Hope Rocky gets well soon.


Thank you Evelyn. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww Rocky you are so cute! Hope you feel better. When my vet examined Lady he claimed she has grade one LP on the right back. I have seen no problems in her. Vet said she could go her whole life without it getting worse since she is 4 1/2 years old. How old is Rocky?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Awww Rocky you are so cute! Hope you feel better. When my vet examined Lady he claimed she has grade one LP on the right back. I have seen no problems in her. Vet said she could go her whole life without it getting worse since she is 4 1/2 years old. How old is Rocky?


He has symptoms already. We had a suspicion, since he skips a bit. He's only a year old, making it a bit more of a big deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww!!!! He is SO cute!!! Get well soon sweet boy!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor baby! Hope he feels better soon


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all, I will pass on the well wishes in the morning when I go over to check on the sad little guy. The good news is the swelling went down in his paw. And he took his first round of antibiotics like a champ. My mom is exhausted from fussing over him, but all is calm now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Rocky. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, what a sweetie pie! I hate the little fella isn't well. So glad your vet found out what was wrong, and he'll be back to himself before you know it! Hopefully his LP will not get any worse and with the supplements your mom is going to give him he will be OK. Be positive...Toby will be fine.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor Rocky, I hope he gets better really fast and that his LP won't be a problem for him. Btw he is really cute!!! Kisses and hugs to you, Rocky, Toby and your mom also ❤💞💗💐


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocky is doing well. His paw seems better and his UTI seems to be going away. My mom started him on supplements for his LP, hoping that helps ward off any further symptoms. Thanks for the well wishes!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley, I'm sorry to hear about Rocky's issues, but I'm glad he is feeling better
and I wish him well. LP is a tricky thing, some pups need surgery while others 
are better off without. If your mom desires she could always get a second opinion
regarding grade and treatment. As for Toby, don't stress and worry about
possible issues, you take spectacular care of your boy, and I am sure you
stay of top of things. You are doing everything right, great nutrition, exercise,
vet visits, etc. It is always a good idea to try and prevent health issues by
properly eating and exercising, but at times things still happen. So I believe
in either having insurance or a little savings account for emergencies. You
can have a well bred dog develop an issue, nothing is guaranteed, all we can
do is try to prevent and prepare to the max of our capacity. I believe you are
doing that, so stop stressing my love.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ashley, I'm sorry to hear about Rocky's issues, but I'm glad he is feeling better
> and I wish him well. LP is a tricky thing, some pups need surgery while others
> are better off without. If your mom desires she could always get a second opinion
> regarding grade and treatment. As for Toby, don't stress and worry about
> ...


Thank you LS. My mom isn't going to take any additional steps now, since it is so minor that it does not effect him in any noticeable way. She started supplements mostly as a preventative. The vet said it was Grade 1 and not a big deal, so if she notices it get worse, she will take him for a second opinion. 

I know I am doing everything right with Toby, but that doesn't stop me from worrying, you know? I have a substantial savings account and he has insurance, so I am all set if it becomes necessary. 

PS- did you see my other thread. I am getting a girl


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

NO WAY!!!!!   :blob: :love5: :foxes_207:

Where do I find this thread? Wow! That is AWESOME!!!! Wow!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Found it!!! Going to read now!


----------

